# Chili pepper paste or sauce



## dragnlaw

Back again trying to define chili heat.  Wish there was a set standard.  European, asian, North American. Code 1 to 10.

Made a sauce today that called for chili-garlic sauce.  Was going to use Sambal Oelek which is called Chili Paste.  
Remembered the last (only time, so far!) that I used it.  Barely a 1/4 tsp and it was HOT.  

This recipe called for 1 tsp.  oh oh... better think this one thru!  

In my fridge found some (President's Choice brand) "Memories of Thailand" 'fiery chili pepper sauce'...  which was not so "fiery".

I subbed for that rather than the sambal but now realize I could easily have added more of this ingredient.

so 1st question is....

How are we supposed to gauge just how "hot" a sauce/paste/etc is for individual recipes????

2nd question is....

what is a good way to taste test different 'hot' spices.  eat bread between tasting? or something else?  yogurt? cheese?  what gets rid of the heat in your mouth to gauge the next sample?

Btw, it was delicious, Pla Krapong Paw.  Grilled (I baked it) fish (salmon) with Coriander-Chili Sauce.

soooooo   good, even thou could have added more heat (but just a little, I still like to distinguish various flavours!).

That's with roasted Brussels accented with zest and garlic, with the lemon-grass scented rice (from the other day ) cooked in coconut milk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

While I do not have an answer to your question, I would have used the 1/4 teaspoon of Sambal and 3/4 teaspoon of the sauce you used.


----------



## GotGarlic

The Scoville scale is the standard for defining the heat in chiles: http://www.chilliworld.com/factfile/scoville_scale.asp

And I found this page that lists lots of hot sauces and their heat levels compared to a jalapeño: http://www.worldhottesthotsauce.com/

A lot of this depends on individual heat tolerance, though. I would always add a little, taste, add more if needed and make a note on your recipe.


----------



## Andy M.

What you consider scorchingly hot may be like baby food to someone else.  So it's difficult to assign a scale of 1-10.  Then when a new sauce is introduced, you'd have to redo the scale.  

If you buy a new hot sauce for a recipe, you have to taste a little on a cracker or piece of bread to determine the heat level so you know how much to use.  You add a little to the recipe and taste.  Then add more or not.  It all depends on how hot you want the finished dish.  You have to adjust the heat for the person who can tolerate the least.


----------



## BBQ Mikey

Chili Paste is always fairly hot, some more garlicky.  The sauce is sweet and is sometimes called chili relish rather than chili sauce.  The sauce is very agreeable, while the chili paste usually needs a vinegar like inclusion for balance in most dishes I see it used.  I started using chili paste in my BBQ sauces for added heat.


----------



## dragnlaw

whew!
I went to GotGarlic's posted sites...  no wonder I found the Sambal Oelek hot - 2,300 Scoville Heat Units.  

It has only been in the last several years that I've been getting into 'hot'.  Starting with lovely salad pecorochini's and jalepeno's - love them stuffed - and now using the little red Thai chilli's in various recipes. I usually only use one but in the Jamaican Lamb and Goat Curry I did use 4.

I know that heat tolerance is an extremely individual level.  Yes, I also agree that you really do start to crave more and more.  Unfortunately I have a sensitive stomach to many things so must go extra slow.

Again, having stated this before - I want to be able to taste the other ingredients in the recipe.  too often people don't understand that... they just want to keep on adding heat - I don't call that cooking, I call it being ....  oh well, never mind, don't want to be booted out!

Thanks guys, really appreciate your input.


----------



## TaraWildes

My aunt from Guam grows little chilis that look like minature Thai chilis. The plant bushes out and is covered with hundreds of little bright red peppers.  She crushes them with a mortar and pestle, adds a little rice wine vinegar and sugar to make a paste, and eats it on darn near everything.  Excellent flavor but quite hot.  Love it spread very thinly on crunchy green mangos.  Just can't handle much of it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TaraWildes said:


> My aunt from Guam grows little chilis that look like minature Thai chilis. The plant bushes out and is covered with hundreds of little bright red peppers.  She crushes them with a mortar and pestle, adds a little rice wine vinegar and sugar to make a paste, and eats it on darn near everything.  Excellent flavor but quite hot.  Love it spread very thinly on crunchy green mangos.  Just can't handle much of it!



Green mangoes...how do those taste?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

In addition to sambal oelek, I would like to try using Togarashi sauce (Japanese chili plus spices blend) and Gochujang ( a Korean chili paste). 

I have a passle of Korean recipes backed up waiting to try. I have no idea why I told myself I should use Togarashi sauce. 

My "go to" sauce is Tiger Sauce. It says Try Me on the label. So I did. 
It starts out sweet and then the heat (pleasantly) kicks in. 1 - 3 tsps is plenty. It is ethnic-cuisine neutral. I use in home made bbq sauce, baked beans, a dollop in tomato based sauces or Asian/ stir fry/ fried rice dishes. Sometimes mixed with mayo on sandwiches, sometimes to balance or finish a dish, much like a recipe says "correct the seasonings" when they mean add salt or pepper. It may be found at your grocers near the Tabasco sauce for lack of anywhere else logical to display.

TryMe Tiger Sauce 10 oz. - Reily Foods Company


----------



## Rocklobster

Just keep eating and taking notes. You will figure out what flavors you like and what level of heat you like with certain dishes.....I like really hot stuff, but some dishes taste better with a low level of heat or even none at all. I like to try and use a chili condiment that originates from the same ethnicity/region/country of the dish I am using. Heat is one thing, but flavors are another...Sometimes I add a little when cooking and then may add more while it is on my plate if I find it needs it. Stir it in, or dip it in a little plop on the side. No rules....your rules....


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Green mangoes...how do those taste?



I have found a few recipes that call for green mangoes.  If and when I find them again, am asking my BIL, who is a trucker delivering fresh produce, to get me some.

The flavour is supposed to be different.  Still mango but....  when I find those  mischievously disappearing recipes, I'll let you know!


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> The Scoville scale is the standard for defining the heat in chiles: The Scoville Heat Scale for Chilli Peppers and Hot Sauces from ChilliWorld. Compare relative heats all the way to Blair's 6 A.M. - pure capsaicin.
> 
> And I found this page that lists lots of hot sauces and their heat levels compared to a jalapeño: WorldHottestHotSauce.com
> 
> A lot of this depends on individual heat tolerance, though. I would always add a little, taste, add more if needed and make a note on your recipe.



Thanks for the list. I can now print it out and take it with me to the bar.
There was discussion on what was the hottest pepper and most of them thought it was still the habanero.

Of course we now know thats not true. But in Inman SC, it takes a decade or so for any new information to be absorbed.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Green mangoes...how do those taste?



Green mangoes are delicious---- but  not sweet. More for savory dishes than sweet ones.  Here is an easy version of a salad that's very common.

Thai Green Mango Salad (Som Tum Mamuang) Recipe | SAVEUR

Here's another one:

Salad - Thai Green Mango Salad Recipe

The times I've made it I wasn't always 'picky'---- for instance didn't look for the Thai red peppers but used Jalapeno's or ???
I also left out the string beans. But it's one of those salads that can have different ingredients.

Fish sauce is one ingredient that can't be left out. If you haven't cooked with fish sauce before---- do NOT sniff it in the bottle! It might turn you off. But used in cooking it's marvelous and just can't be replaced.


----------



## cave76

I have a very high tolerance for heat in sauces------ but once we went to an Indonesian restaurant in San Francisco and asked the waiter to bring their 'hot sauce' because what was on the table wasn't very hot to our standards.

Well------- I'll never do that again!!!! OOPHH!! WOW! Blew the top of our heads off!


----------



## taxlady

Cave, you reminded me of an episode at a Thai resto with my sister. She doesn't like much heat in her food. I'm happy up to, and including, vindaloo hot.

I said I wanted meal medium hot. My sister expressed her reservations. Since it was a meal for two, they brought us a "mildly hot" sauce. I put some on my food - no heat that I could detect. I tried the food without the sauce. It was mildly hot. The danged sauce managed to have negative heat.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Cave, you reminded me of an episode at a Thai resto with my sister. She doesn't like much heat in her food. I'm happy up to, and including, vindaloo hot.
> 
> I said I wanted meal medium hot. My sister expressed her reservations. Since it was a meal for two, they brought us a "mildly hot" sauce. I put some on my food - no heat that I could detect. I tried the food without the sauce. It was mildly hot. The danged sauce managed to have negative heat.



My 'mild' vent here ----- some people will pant and wave their hands wildly in from of their mouths with just a nano-particle of something that might be considered hot! I swear they see the word 'pepper' (like in black pepper or green pepper) and have a fit.

Now, I can't see how one fleck of black pepper in your food will make it 'hot'! 

*"Negative heat"* Isn't that defying some law of physics?


----------



## CraigC

Roll_Bones said:


> Thanks for the list. I can now print it out and take it with me to the bar.
> There was discussion on what was the hottest pepper and most of them thought it was still the habanero.
> 
> Of course we now know thats not true. But in Inman SC, it takes a decade or so for any new information to be absorbed.



The top kid on the block!

A New Aussie Pepper Is Tops On The Scoville Scale - Relish - April 2011 - St. Louis MO


----------



## taxlady

I personally think of habaneros and Scotch bonnets as the hottest peppers - that I find worth using.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Cave, you reminded me of an episode at a Thai resto with my sister. She doesn't like much heat in her food. I'm happy up to, and including, vindaloo hot.
> 
> I said I wanted meal medium hot. My sister expressed her reservations. Since it was a meal for two, they brought us a "mildly hot" sauce. I put some on my food - no heat that I could detect. I tried the food without the sauce. It was mildly hot. The danged sauce managed to have negative heat.



At my favorite Thai restaurant, those in the know can ask for the spice tray. It has five sauces - a couple different hot sauces, pepper pieces in vinegar and a couple others I can't remember - so you can spice up your meal as much as you like.


----------



## jennyema

GotGarlic said:


> At my favorite Thai restaurant, those in the know can ask for the spice tray. It has five sauces - a couple different hot sauces, pepper pieces in vinegar and a couple others I can't remember - so you can spice up your meal as much as you like.


 

Chili peppers in fish sauce. The ones here also often have a dry pepper powder.


----------



## GotGarlic

jennyema said:


> Chili peppers in fish sauce. The ones here also often have a dry pepper powder.



Yes, there's a pepper powder, too. Thanks for identifying the other one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Green mangoes are delicious---- but  not sweet. More for savory dishes than sweet ones.  Here is an easy version of a salad that's very common.
> 
> Thai Green Mango Salad (Som Tum Mamuang) Recipe | SAVEUR
> 
> Here's another one:
> 
> Salad - Thai Green Mango Salad Recipe
> 
> The times I've made it I wasn't always 'picky'---- for instance didn't look for the Thai red peppers but used Jalapeno's or ???
> I also left out the string beans. But it's one of those salads that can have different ingredients.
> 
> Fish sauce is one ingredient that can't be left out. If you haven't cooked with fish sauce before---- do NOT sniff it in the bottle! It might turn you off. But used in cooking it's marvelous and just can't be replaced.



I have a trusted bottle of fish sauce, love it.  

How green should the mango be?  I bought one tonight that is very firm, but tuning red on one side.  I usually get one a week and let it sit until it gets soft but not mushy.  I would eat one every day if I could get away with it.

Could you eat the green mango by itself?  Bitter or sour?  I know, lots of questions but, I don't want to waste a mango.

I better check my fish sauce for shrimp...since I've developed an allergy to it.  But, I have several different soy sauces to work with if I can't use the fish sauce (man, that will make me sad)


----------



## GotGarlic

PF, if you can't use the fish sauce, maybe you could use anchovy paste, if you have some.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think most fish sauce is made from anchovies.  Mine are.  Hopefully the label will tell you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anchovies are fine.  Those I can do.


----------



## Steve Kroll

In Thai restaurants here in the Twin Cities, "Thai hot" is the phrase you must use to getting scorchingly spicy food. Simply using the word "hot" alone gets you a dish that's warm by Minnesota standards, but won't blow your head off and send you racing to the restroom with hanky in hand.

When I was in my twenties, I used to punish myself with food that was almost unbearable to eat. Back then it seemed like a competition among my friends and I to see who could endure the most pain. These days I still like spicy food, but I've toned it down to the point where I can actually taste (and enjoy) what I'm eating.


----------



## jennyema

I like very spicy food but recently it has not liked me back....


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Could you eat the green mango by itself?  Bitter or sour?



I've never eaten a green mango that's not in the salad---- but Wiki sez:
" In Central America, mango is either eaten green mixed with salt, vinegar, black pepper and hot sauce"

"may be eaten raw with salt, chili, or soy sauce."

I think they're more sour than bitter. 

I've always used a completely green mango in the salad---- but some recipes say that if it's turning a little orange/reddish and is still hard it's o.k.

I tried substituting anchovies/soy sauce etc for fish sauce ---- not the same.
I'm pretty sure that fish sauce doesn't have shrimp----- but, as said, check the label.


----------



## cave76

For those wanting to eat a ripe mango (and who doesn't??) here's a way that is less messy.

How to Slice a Mango | VeganYumYum


----------



## GotGarlic

Steve Kroll said:


> In Thai restaurants here in the Twin Cities, "Thai hot" is the phrase you must use to getting scorchingly spicy food. Simply using the word "hot" alone gets you a dish that's warm by Minnesota standards, but won't blow your head off and send you racing to the restroom with hanky in hand.



Same here and same in Indian restaurants. I like to order medium and add extra sauce myself because I find the level of heat is inconsistent depending on the cook.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> I've never eaten a green mango that's not in the salad---- but Wiki sez:
> " In Central America, mango is either eaten green mixed with salt, vinegar, black pepper and hot sauce"
> 
> "may be eaten raw with salt, chili, or soy sauce."
> 
> I think they're more sour than bitter.
> 
> I've always used a completely green mango in the salad---- but some recipes say that if it's turning a little orange/reddish and is still hard it's o.k.
> 
> I tried substituting anchovies/soy sauce etc for fish sauce ---- not the same.
> I'm pretty sure that fish sauce doesn't have shrimp----- but, as said, check the label.



Thanks!  I will cut into it tomorrow.  It won't go to waste if it's sour and eating it with soy sauce is right up my alley.

I have to dig the fish sauce out and check the label.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I will cut into it tomorrow.  It won't go to waste if it's sour and eating it with soy sauce is right up my alley.
> 
> I have to dig the fish sauce out and check the label.


If it is Squid Brand Fish Sauce, then the listed ingredients are, anchovy extract, salt, sugar.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> If it is Squid Brand Fish Sauce, then the listed ingredients are, anchovy extract, salt, sugar.



I think PF's fish sauce is a brand I've not heard of, she referred to it in another post a while ago.   Red Boat states it's made of anchovies and salt, is gluten free, and contains no shellfish.  It's also 62% of your daily sodium, yikes!  Truphil states fish extract, water, salt, and sodium benzoate, no mention of shellfish, and only 15% of daily sodium intake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don;t know the brand off hand, it was sent to me by a friend and he got it in an Asian market.  I'm too tired to dig it out of the fridge to check right now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I think PF's fish sauce is a brand I've not heard of.  Red Boat states it's made of anchovies and salt, is gluten free, and contains no shellfish.  It's also 62% of your daily sodium, yikes!



What's the serving size for that?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> What's the serving size for that?



Both are for 1T per serving.


----------



## jennyema

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  I will cut into it tomorrow.  It won't go to waste if it's sour and eating it with soy sauce is right up my alley.
> 
> I have to dig the fish sauce out and check the label.



I think pretty much all fish sauce is made from anchovies but def check the label


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The cause of my caution, from Wiki: _Most fish sauces (extracts) are made from raw fish, some from dried fish; most from only a single species, others from whatever is dredged up in the net, including some shellfish; most from whole fish, a few from only the blood or viscera.

_Until I pin down the allergy, I have to be careful.


----------



## cave76

PF said (and it's a good idea):

_"Until I pin down the allergy, I have to be careful"_

Look at this brand:

Frequently Asked Questions About Red Boat Fish Sauce First Press Extra Virgin

I'm *not* making a recommendation but it's supported by a group called The Feingold Assoc. who SEEM to be honest. But I'm way too jaded and experienced to believe everything I read! 

Just a thought.


----------



## jennyema

cave76 said:


> PF said (and it's a good idea):
> 
> _"Until I pin down the allergy, I have to be careful"_
> 
> Look at this brand:
> 
> Frequently Asked Questions About Red Boat Fish Sauce First Press Extra Virgin
> 
> I'm *not* making a recommendation but it's supported by a group called The Feingold Assoc. who SEEM to be honest. But I'm way too jaded and experienced to believe everything I read!
> 
> Just a thought.


 
I personally don't like Red Boat that much because its too mild for my taste. But a lot of people prefer it for that reason.

Plus I hate their extra virgin, first press schtick analogy to olive oil.

And then there's this, which is misleading and preposterous:  "Are other fish sauce brands labeled “Phu Quoc” authentic? Look at the label carefully. If the product does not say “Made in Phu Quoc” or “Product of Vietnam” it is likely not authentic. Many knock-offs are made or processed in Thailand or Hong Kong."

But a lot of manufacturers of fermented products (soy sauce, gojuchang, etc) add bacteria to speed up the fermentation process.  Red Boat doesn't, which may account for why it's so expensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's Golden Boy brand, no shrimp listed.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's Golden Boy brand, no shrimp listed.



Well, when are you going to get your EpiPen out and experiment? 

I've never had a food allergy and that must be frightening to have to be vigilant all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had some when I finally got it out of the fridge.  Nary a tingle...but, I only tasted it because it DIDN'T say shrimp, even in the tiny print.  I won't be experimenting if there is any doubt.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had some when I finally got it out of the fridge.  Nary a tingle...but, I only tasted it because it DIDN'T say shrimp, even in the tiny print.  I won't be experimenting if there is any doubt.



Good news.


----------

